#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  семинар по комплексу «Ба дуань цзинь»

## Asteriks

приглашаю вас на семинар по комплексу «Ба дуань цзинь»
Семинар который пройдёт в Москве 22, 23 и 24 апреля  2011 года в Москве.
Занятие включает:
- разминку,
- точечный самомассаж,
- знакомство с различными способами самооздоровления,
- динамические упражнения – комплекс Ба дуань цзинь.
Ба дуань цзинь (八段锦) – один из четырёх популярных в Китае комплексов традиционной психофизической гигиенической гимнастики цигун. Комплекс широко распространён в буддистских, даосских и мирских школах Поднебесной. Не несёт идеологической или религиозной нагрузки. Проверен временем: насчитывает более чем тысячелетнюю историю. По легенде, создан знаменитым полководцем древности Юэ Фэем (岳飛). Существует более сотни разновидностей этого комплекса.
Основным содержанием системы Ба дуань цзинь являются физические и дыхательные упражнения в сочетании с концентрацией внимания. Оздоровительное воздействие этих упражнений базируется на единстве физических и психических функций организма человека, на связи сознания и воли с работой мышц и внутренних органов. При регулярной практике они способны оказать мощное гармонизирующее воздействие на человека.
Занятия Ба дуань цзинь отлично подойдут тем, кто:
- стремится прожить долгую, активную и осмысленную жизнь без болезней,
- имеет хронические заболевания,
- часто подвергается повышенной психоэмоциональной стрессорной нагрузке.
Преимущества комплекса Ба дуань цзинь:
- прост в освоении,
- безопасен, не травматичен, не имеет противопоказаний,
- не имеет возрастных ограничений,
- показан физически ослабленным людям,
- не требует особых условий для практики.
*********
Семинар проводит врач-рефлексотерапевт, Аникеев Николай Сергеевич, практикующий различные методы восточных медицинских школ.
*********
Телефоны:
Николай +7  903 138-4319
E-mail: info@garudas.ru сайт поддержки: http://garudas.org
Адрес проведения семинара:  Москва ул. Сущевский Вал д. 47 офис 35.14 (5 минут ходьбы от метро Марьина Роща).

----------

Алексей Е (26.12.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Ба дуань цзинь хорошая штука, да.

----------

Алексей Е (26.12.2011)

----------


## Еше Нинбо

Регулярно занимаюсь этим уникальным комплексом. Всем рекомендую. Это одно из лучших средств для поддержания здоровья и профилактики заболеваний.

----------

Алексей Е (26.12.2011)

----------

